
3 million masks ordered by Massachusetts confiscated by US government in NY - mehrdadn
https://www.wcvb.com/article/3-million-masks-ordered-by-massachusetts-were-confiscated-in-port-of-new-york/32021700#
======
mehrdadn
Can anybody figure out what the reason for the confiscation is? The deepest
link I see is to
[https://www.statehousenews.com/](https://www.statehousenews.com/) but I can't
see what was there due to the subscription requirement. But the more I'm
searching, the more I'm getting skeptical the story is true. Otherwise, it
should be on some major outlets at this point? Related links:

\-
[https://twitter.com/RomancingNope/status/1246234872663945217](https://twitter.com/RomancingNope/status/1246234872663945217)

\- [https://www.wwlp.com/news/massachusetts/3-million-masks-
orde...](https://www.wwlp.com/news/massachusetts/3-million-masks-ordered-by-
massachusetts-seized-at-port-of-ny-in-march/)

\- [https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/03/27/nation/states-
intense...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/03/27/nation/states-intense-
chase-protective-equipment-coronavirus-isnt-only-rival/)

------
pseingatl
Very strange. CBP enforces federal laws generally, but there still must be
legal authority for confiscation.

This does explain, however, the involvement of Chinese consuls general who
have been thanked for successful shipments from China. CBP cannot confiscate
diplomatic mail.

~~~
pseingatl
This is tweeted generally as fact; it needs to get cleared up.

------
thereyougo
One of those cases when no one is wrong or right

~~~
pseingatl
Either it happened or it didn't. Shrodinger's Cat doesn't apply to the seizure
of goods at the border.

